# IM Progesterone



## skyeog (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi,

I am on IM Progesterone and really struggling with the agonising pain. I have tried everything I can think of but after 5 weeks of being unable to walk or sit and another 3 weeks to go I am at my wits end!

Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks

S x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi skyeog,

Deep IM injections are really pretty painful   but they shouldn't be so bad you are unable to sit/walk afterwards? The only licensed injection site is the gluteal muscle so there isn't really an alternative place to inject (although some other IM injections can be given in other areas,  these tend to have less muscle mass and be even more painful   )

I'd have a chat to your clinic for advice and perhaps ask to check injection technique again (not sure who is administering for you) as ongoing problems at injection site can sometimes be down to the technique used.

You can always take paracetamol too but not sure how effective it would be at touching that type of muscle pain. Might be worth a try?

Hope you manage to sort something out
Maz x


----------



## skyeog (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks Maz,

My husband is administering them and I am sure his technique is OK. I was a nurse myself so he had lots of lessons beforehand, lol. The sites are awful - I have had to use my thighs aswell as my buttocks are full of 'lumps' and cannot be used every night. the thigh ones are def more painful! I can't understand it. I am practically reduced to bedrest and still have another 3 weeks to go! Maybe I will just have to persevere - 2mls of oil a night I guess is quite a lot.

Thanks again,

S xx


----------

